# Probably silly Mountain Camp feeding question



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Any reason why I cannot use heavy brown paper instead of newspaper under the sugar? i just have a lot of it.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't see any reason why you couldn't, I think it should work fine.


----------

